# Shark Fishing



## Txsharkhunter97 (Feb 9, 2016)

Headed down to surfside Sunday. Hoping to catch some sharks. Any advice? Bait? Ive always used cut and whole whiting. I have a kayak to drop baits. What's the water temp lookin like? Has it warmed up? How far out to be most successful?


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Like SC posted on another thread, a sheepshead out deep this time of year should be picked up by a sandbar with a quickness. Deep drops during the day and then move baits closer in for the night. Low tide/incoming tide should be your best bets for runs. 

-SA


----------



## Txsharkhunter97 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Bait*

What's best way to get some sheepshead. I can never catch them out in the surf


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Cut and whole whiting should work fine.


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Good thread, I was about to ask a similar question today. The last time I was out, I did pretty well on whiting. I was wondering if I could use one and put it on a hook and get it out there. I don't have the ability to cast it out that far.

What about rigging? Just make a bottom rig but made out of wire?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Txsharkhunter97 said:


> What's best way to get some sheepshead. I can never catch them out in the surf


You can catch them easy on shrimp around pylons, the jettie, or the end of the dike, but the easiest thing to do is be waiting around the fish cleaning table when the boats start coming in. If you see someone cleaning sheephead ask if you can have the carcass for bait, that's all I use. I usually just use the head. Just make sure they are at least 15" and don't have more than 5. They are legal to use for bait, but you still have to abide with the length and possession limit. There's something about a sheephead that a sandbar cant resist.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I like heavy mono anywhere from 400#-1200#


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

As far as sheepheads in the surf there is three things I look for and you'll find them.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

popeye_iv said:


> Good thread, I was about to ask a similar question today. The last time I was out, I did pretty well on whiting. I was wondering if I could use one and put it on a hook and get it out there. I don't have the ability to cast it out that far.
> 
> What about rigging? Just make a bottom rig but made out of wire?


This should help you get started. 
http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1651106 
For the bigger baits like sheephead I use bigger cable and 20/0 hooks, but it's the same principle. Your not likely to catch a big shark casting off the beach this time of the year, but you can in the summer. If you really want to catch the big ones you have to be able to get the baits way out, and that's hard to do with out a kayak.


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

I've caught more sandbars (up to 7ft 4in) on big butterflied whiting than anything else. Usually they are more keen on fish baits than ray though, but they will hit rays from time to time. Good luck.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Heavy mono, cable, heavy single strand 360# & up. Circles and j's I use it all. 
Caught a near 7ft sand bar solo besides my German Shepard not long ago on a casted live whiting, always my favorite 400# mono and a 15/0 circle.
I seldom use cable with circle hooks anymore 700#+ mono works great. J's I'll use wire/cable.


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Do I want to chunk it and let is sit with a weight? Io hook it in the back and let it swim freely?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

popeye_iv said:


> Do I want to chunk it and let is sit with a weight? Io hook it in the back and let it swim freely?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I use a weight and the whiting is hooked on the dorsal fin and dead.


----------



## Txsharkhunter97 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for yalls advice. Im out for school and headed up therer today. Will let yall know how I do! What about mullet though? Will there be any mullet in the surf right now?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Txsharkhunter97 said:


> Thanks for yalls advice. Im out for school and headed up therer today. Will let yall know how I do! What about mullet though? Will there be any mullet in the surf right now?


You never know but I think it has to get a little warmer. 1/2 of dead shrimp and you should catch some whiting for cut bait.

Perosnally I love the smell of mullet in the morning...it smells like victory.


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

So that was fun!

I ended up with 4 small whiting, 2 undersize redfish, and one average sheephead using fresh dead shrimp. I lost two; probably whiting. They didn't feel very big.

I was using a 12lb and a 2oz sputnik weight. The bite was steady all morning, but shut down after a few hours when the current shifted and I had to reset my gear often. It got busy with people playing in the water and amateurs wading in the water and stepping over my line so I never put anything else out there. I put the whiting in the freezer to use next time. I also saved that sheephead.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

popeye_iv said:


> It got busy with people playing in the water and amateurs wading in the water and stepping over my line so I never put anything else out there.


Sounds like you need to find a different beach to fish....and especially a different one to shark fish on. A crowded beach is the absolute LAST place you need to be running shark lines from.

-SA


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

^^^

I figure it was spring break, and I typically don't go on the weekends.


----------

